
Protecting the Nation from Terrorist Attacks by Foreign Nationals [pdf] - nailer
https://cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/7872557/Protecting_the_Nation_from_Terrorist_Attacks_by_Foreign_Nationals.0.pdf
======
nailer
Note the list of countries does _not_ include Saudi Arabia, the main exporter
of extremist Islam.

